# qMinx v2 finished



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2013)

Newer version of my megaminx sim  I did the same thing I did with qCube v2 - brought all the versions together with updated code and several new features, including:
- Choose from different color schemes
- Relays and marathons
- Pentultimate puzzles with any number of layers
- Ability to change the size of the sim
- Alert if you do something that would stop the timer during a solve

http://mzrg.com/js/qminx-v2.html

Enjoy


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice, I'm looking forward to trying out this sim. Hopefully I can learn how to solve the Megaminx here. I dont actually have one, but I'm gonna order it.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome


----------



## CHJ (Mar 16, 2013)

great! well 12:06 for a trial isn't bad, this is awesome


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay!  I've been hooked on qMinx for a while now, and this is a cool update!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome, thanks yet again qq. Time to get decent at megasim...


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea!!! First solve and I get a PB by 30 sec or something like that.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

<3 qq. The last time I put off learning minxsim was because of the colour scheme. This one is awesome, had a 3:59.776 first solve ever. Just a few suggestions: can you make the colours brighter/vibrant, and can you add a slight (not sure what you call it) animation when turning or rotating? (I think you can set this in jflysim by adjusting the 'animation' tab. But other than that it's awesome, just rekindled my love for minx ;D


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> animation when turning or rotating? (I think you can set this in jflysim by adjusting the 'animation' tab.



He would have to create a bunch of frames to make it like jflysim quality of animation and I really doubt he wants to do that.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> can you make the colours brighter/vibrant


Can you suggest some HTML color codes? (http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_colorpicker.asp) And would you want to replace an existing color scheme or add a new one? I'd be up for either.



JianhanC said:


> can you add a slight (not sure what you call it) animation when turning or rotating?


Nope, sorry, that would be a lot of extra work. The sim is actually completely flat so I'd basically have to rewrite all the graphics stuff.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Can you suggest some HTML color codes? (http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_colorpicker.asp) And would you want to replace an existing color scheme or add a new one? I'd be up for either.
> 
> Nope, sorry, that would be a lot of extra work. The sim is actually completely flat so I'd basically have to rewrite all the graphics stuff.



I'd say something like higames, or closr to the physical mf8 cube. I can select colours if you want. Nope, I'm good with the existing ones 

It's fine then, I'll just have to get used to it.



Spoiler



I'll go by the bottom half, then the top half. 

white: #FFFFF
yellow: #FFFF30
blue: #0000FF
red: #FF0000
dark green: #006600
purple: #751975

grey: #B2B2B2
turquoise: #3399FF
beige: #FFFF75
pink: #FF66CC
light green: #00FF00
orange: #FF6600


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice update, now I can solve this  (Mf8 color scheme)
First solve ever: 4:34.179 TPS 1.12


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay! I can learn to solve a mega now!


----------



## Egide (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks for the sim, it's awsome.


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay! Finally a simulator which works with the german keyboard layout as well.


----------

